# Firmen Wiki, wie geht man da ran



## rostiger Nagel (25 Mai 2011)

Hallo Forengemeinde,
ich hätte mal eine Frage zu einen Wiki. Ich möchte ein kleines Firmenwiki
einrichten, wo ich Betriebsinterne Information hinterlege. Kann mir da jemand
eine Entpfehlung ausprechen bzw. seine Erfahrungen schildern und was am
meisten Sinn macht.

gruß Helmut


----------



## reliability (25 Mai 2011)

Hallo Helmut,

ein Kollege von mir setzt das open source paket von MediaWiki ein
http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/MediaWiki

Nach seinen Erfahrungen und Empfehlungen kann ich ihn fragen
wenn er wieder aus dem Urlaub da ist.
Ich selbst hab damit noch keine Erfahrungen gesammelt

Bis dahin 

Gruß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Mai 2011)

ja das hatte ich mir auch schon mal angesehen, wenn du dann Berichten
könntest wäre ich Dankbar.


----------



## marlob (25 Mai 2011)

Wir benutzen bei uns in der Firma Evernote um Dokumente zentral zu speichern.
Die Dokumente liegen dann im Internet. Die kannst du aber auch mit deinem Rechner, deinem IPhone, Android-Handy usw. synchronisieren.
Das heisst du kannst immer und überall auf deine Dokumente zugreifen.

Du solltest dir aber vorher Gedanken machen ob du deine Dokumente im Internet stehen haben möchtest und dir vorher die Terms of Service durchlesen.

Als Alternative zu Evernote bietet sich auch OneNote von Microsoft an.

Als einfach einzurichtendes Wiki könnte man auch noch Dokuwiki oder MoinMoin nehmen


----------



## mst (25 Mai 2011)

Hab diesen Beitrag gesehen und mir hat das gleich interessiert,
hab mir das gedownloadet, da ich mit joomla arbeite hab ich xampp lokal installiert (Apache Server und MySQL Server).
Erfolgreich Installiert in 5 Minuten, werd das in den Nächsten Tagen mal durcharbeiten.


----------



## marlob (25 Mai 2011)

Bei turnkeylinux gibt es fertige virtuelle Maschinen die man sich downloaden kann.
Da ist alles schon eingerichtet und man kann sich das mal ansehen und testen

http://www.turnkeylinux.org/mediawiki.

als Dokument Management System würde sich auch TWiki anbieten. Das ist ein ziemlich mächtiges Wiki für deine Zwecke.
Eine fertige Appliance dafür (und noch viele andere) kannst du auch bei turnkeylinux downloaden
http://www.turnkeylinux.org/cms


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Mai 2011)

Ich habe hier noch einen netten Link gefunden http://www.bib-info.de/fileadmin/me...One-Person-Librarians/Checklisten/check16.pdf

Aber bin trotzdem weiter dankbar für nützliche Beiträge, ich Stelle mir gerade
immer noch die Frage ob nicht ein lokales Wiki ausreicht.


----------



## thomass5 (25 Mai 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> I... ich Stelle mir gerade
> immer noch die Frage ob nicht ein lokales Wiki ausreicht.



Wie sieht es mit dem Datenschutz aus? Darfst du überhaupt etwas außerhalb von "lokal" an Firmeninternas speichern? 


Thomas


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Mai 2011)

Gefragt habe ich da noch niemand, eigentlich soll es auch mehr eine
interne Hilfe werden, zb so wie heute   


> Ich muss ein IPC 477B auf WinCCflex 2008 SP2 bringen, dazu gibt es
> von Siemens ein inoffizielles flex was nicht den Windows XP stand SP3
> braucht. Zusätzlich muss dann der Treiber für das Touch ausgetauscht
> werden der "UDDP" ( oder so ), weil der alte zu langsam ist für flex SP2,
> allerdings nur beim Celeron Prozessor



Sowas habe ich doch morgen wieder vergessen.


----------



## Blockmove (25 Mai 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Bei turnkeylinux gibt es fertige virtuelle Maschinen die man sich downloaden kann.
> Da ist alles schon eingerichtet und man kann sich das mal ansehen und testen




Danke für den Tipp mit turnkeylinux.
Da sind wirklich ein paar nette Sachen dabei.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bits'bytes (26 Mai 2011)

*BugZilla*



Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ...
> Sowas habe ich doch morgen wieder vergessen.



Hallo,
nicht direkt ein Wiki, geht mehr Richtung Forum (irgendwie halt).
Ich kenne so eine Info-Sammelstelle ausgeführt mittels "BugZilla", lokal installiert (Intranet, kein Zugriff von draußen).

BugZilla für Infos....

Man kann folgende Gruppierungen einstellen

```
PRODUKT.1
  COMP.P1.1
  COMP.P1.2
  ...

PRODUKT.2
  COMP.P2.1
  ...

...
...
usw.
```
D.h die Tiefe ist nur 2 Level, das könnte ev. ein Nachteil sein.

Zu jeder COMP(onente) kann man nun "Bugs" erstellen (welche in diesem Fall halt einfach Infos sind). Jeder der Erlaubnis hat kann auch darauf antworten und so besteht die Hoffnung dass mehr nützliche Info zusammengetragen wird.

Ansonsten kann man Keywords vergeben/suche bzw. nach Text in den Beiträgen suchen.

Ist kein Wiki, die Infos der Beteiligten werden nacheinander angereiht und es erfolgt eine Verständigung der Mitglieder welche involviert sind (Administrator Einstellung)...

bg
bb


----------



## vierlagig (26 Mai 2011)

wir haben ein einfaches dokuWiki.
gute erfahrungen nicht ausgeschlossen 

mittlerweile kann es auch yEd-svgs aus dem svn-repository anzeigen/öffnen ohne das man sich anmelden muss
ansonsten: leicht zu verstehn und einfach zu bearbeiten. der mehrwert entsteht durch den inhalt!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

eine relative einfaches Wiki ist das TiddlyWiki:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/TiddlyWiki

Benötigt weder Server noch Datenbank.


----------

